# looking for advice on starting a company.



## honda12967 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm 21 been climbing for 2 tree companies for the past 2 years. started climbing since I was 16, been around trees and saws my whole life living out in the woods. I work full time at the local saw shop behind the parts counter, so trees would be on weekends. what are some of the different insurance companies and coverage's you have to get, what is mandatory in Connecticut.


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi I am 43 and been running my own show for 7-8 years now. I could give you advice to do your climbing as a hired gun if you will. Stay in that saw shop and work towards a business of repairing equipment for the tree companies or buying into the saw shop. I have found the tree company to be very high overhead / low profit. I am a 17 year climber and feeling every bit of it, and I have been reasonably healthy all this time, it is wearing on me.


----------



## honda12967 (Jun 9, 2013)

I know tree works hard on your body, my mom tells me all the time. I grew up racing motocross but can't afford to get hurt ridding anymore, I just find climbing relaxing and gives me a rush at the same time. I like the saw shop, just mon-fri. Weekends I would like to have a few jobs to do, I'm not looking to be the next Lewis or anything. I just would like to have something as far as some insurance, not sure if I can put it in my name or does that open a can of worms and now I need to get a business name.


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, insurance is a bit sticky. It seems to be all or nothing, a minimum is about $1 million policy for liability, about 2K per year. As I said last post maybe do some climbing as a contract work for another tree company. I am sure there is someone who would give you a few cuts here and there.


----------



## stumper120 (Jun 13, 2013)

RAG66 said:


> Well, insurance is a bit sticky. It seems to be all or nothing, a minimum is about $1 million policy for liability, about 2K per year. As I said last post maybe do some climbing as a contract work for another tree company. I am sure there is someone who would give you a few cuts here and there.



When I got into the business everyone was saying how much insurance would be and used it to deter me. 2k? that's 1 days work. my insurance is less. 
if your skills are what you say go get a chipper and truck and don't get in over your head.


----------



## 911crash (Jun 14, 2013)

climbing only is relaxing, tough part is climbing all day, doing estimates and repairs in evenings as well as lining up work, making sure you have good employees and doing that every day. forget about enjoying weekends and picnics and personnel time. its definately a sacrifice but if you work very hard you can make a good living


----------



## ShneaSIG (Jun 26, 2013)

honda12967 said:


> I'm 21 been climbing for 2 tree companies for the past 2 years. started climbing since I was 16, been around trees and saws my whole life living out in the woods. I work full time at the local saw shop behind the parts counter, so trees would be on weekends. what are some of the different insurance companies and coverage's you have to get, what is mandatory in Connecticut.



Incorporate. Seriously. Form a closely-held L.L.C., and operate your tree business under the L.L.C. You can expect there to be a filing fee with your state, and you will have to do periodic reports to your state, but these are not extreme burdens. Most states (and typically via the Secretary of State for your given state) have the forms you would need to fill out available online. 

Since you're young and just starting out, you may not have assets now and may thus be what is termed "judgment proof." But, if this is going to be a serious occupation, you're going to amass some expensive assets in equipment and if you are successful your personal wealth will increase. Operating through an L.L.C., or better yet, a series of L.L.C.s, would be a good step toward safeguarding your personal financial wellbeing. 

Insurance is a must, and you should probably carry workmen's comp coverage as well as an umbrella liability policy. Unfortunately, the nature of the work lends itself toward catastrophic injuries, which could easily hit or exceed your liability insurance policy limits, and an injured party would be looking to your personal holdings, if they are accessible, to make up the difference.


----------

